# blueberry batch



## el wino (Feb 2, 2007)

I have have 8lbs of frozen blueberries And 5 cans of Oregon fruit,15oz.The can reads blueberries weigh 10oz's before adding the liquid necessary for processing.So actually it would total to 5cans=50oz's of fruit.I wannastart a 5-gallon batch.Is this enough for a full bodied finish wine.And do i have to let it sit 24 hours before pitching the yeast after I mix the ingredients.......gil


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 2, 2007)

el wino said:


> I have have 8lbs of frozen blueberries And 5 cans of Oregon fruit,15oz.The can reads blueberries weigh 10oz's before adding the liquid necessary for processing.So actually it would total to 5cans=50oz's of fruit.I wanna start  a 5-gallon batch.Is this enough for a full bodied finish wine.And do i have to let it sit 24 hours before pitching the yeast after I mix the ingredients.......gil



They might have meant 10oz by volume...that's 2 oz over a cup, which wouldn't weigh very much...this is just my thoughts on it...Wonder if you could contact them for weight of the berries...?


----------



## el wino (Feb 2, 2007)

Maybe i'll contact them(oregon),but with the quanties mention is it still enough fpr a full bodied blueberry finish wine or do I need to add to it;being more blueberries ,grape concentrate....gil


----------



## sangwitch (Feb 2, 2007)

sounds good. Figure about 2 lbs of blueberries per batch according to this recipe:


http://www.finevinewines.com/Blueberry_Recipe.htm

If I were going to do a 5-gal batch I wouldgo with8 lbs frozen and 5 cans of Oregon. Keep in mind the Oregon blueberries ae in light syrup so adjust SG accordingly.Maybe think about adding a quart of pure blueberry juice. Hopefully someone with more fruit wine experience will chime in.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 2, 2007)

el wino said:


> Maybe i'll contact them(oregon),but with the quanties mention is it still enough fpr a full bodied blueberry finish wine or do I need to add to it;being more blueberries ,grape concentrate....gil



Boy, I really couldn't say if you would get a 5 gallon batch with 8# of fruit..plus what is in those cans...I really think that there would be 10 oz by volume in a can...but you never know.

I made a nice 5 gallon batch of Blueberry Wine awhile back...I used 16# of frozen Blueberries, and 2 1/2 bottles of WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate..it turned out a nice full bodied red wine. 

You could try using your fruit, your cans of fruit, and maybe add some other sources of Blueberry...

Maybe use some store bought Blueberry juice instead of some of the water for added Blueberry flavor...Old Orchard or maybe it's Welch's makes a Blueberry juice in 64 oz bottles...it might have Kiwi or apple in the juice as well. 

Also you could buy some more frozen Blueberries, or some of that juice concentrate that some larger stores sell, it is in 1 quart bottles...I have not yet seen it, but know that it comes in many flavors...I am on the hunt for those concentrates myself.

Keep in mind that Blueberry is one of the wines that is hard to start fermenting, so I used Yeast Energizer as well as Yeast Nutrient. Blueberries contain a natural yeast inhibitor.

Keep us Posted on what you use....I have another Blueberry Wine on my list of wines to make too..*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## el wino (Feb 2, 2007)

thank you northern winos,I will get some more blueberries,And will keep you posted


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 2, 2007)

el wino: Having made wine with Oregon fruit (a couple times only), I would guess by your quantities, and mind you this is only a guess, I would say you have enough for a decent 3 gal batch. I have 25 pounds in the freezer that I picked this past summer. I will be buying more at Sams club in the 3 pound bag to insure I have at least 6 pound per gallon.


----------



## sangwitch (Feb 2, 2007)

el wino, here's a link to three more blueberry recipes. These are from Jack Keller's site... just to give you more info in deciding. 
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/recipe3.asp


----------



## jojo (Feb 2, 2007)

i agree more fruit would be better.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 3, 2007)

I would recommend adding at least another 2-3 lbs. Fresh or frozen berries and I would follow the practice of adding your campden tabs to the must, letting it set at least 12 hrs then add your pectic enzyme and let it set another 12-18 hrs before pitching your yeast. What yeast are you planning on using? Are you going to finish it sweet.....semi or dry?*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## el wino (Feb 5, 2007)

Well having read your quick respones I have decided to wait until I do acquire more friut.Having won the first 2-quaters of the Super bowl I should get it soon this week.I will consider adding pure juice from those quart bottles on the juice section at my grocers.I do want a full bodied blueberrry finish wine.Waldo I am going to back sweeten it just a tad bit.But,first I will sample it to see what it needs if any.I also have several yeast strains71b-1122,Cote des Blancs,Primier Cuvee,Monstrachet and the ec-1118.Which one would you recommend.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 5, 2007)

I would use the 71B-1122 el wino. I have had good luck with it where I am using concentrtate with my fruits.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 5, 2007)

Does the 71B-1122 finish dry??? I have some of it on hand and haven't used it as I thought it would leave it a sweet wine....

This is what Lalvin has to say...


> The 71B is used primarily by professional winemakers for young wines such as vin nouveau and has been found to be very suitable for blush and residual sugar whites. For grapes in regions naturally high in acid, the partial metabolism of malic acid helps soften the wine. The 71B also has the ability to produce significant esters and higher alcohols, making it an excellent choice for fermenting concentrates.[Qoute]
> 
> An excellent choice for blush & residual sugar whites, nouveau & young red wines. Also a good choice for late harvest wines.
> 
> Guess I have much to learn about yeasts and should branch out more...I am trying tho.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 5, 2007)

NW: I use it in my muscadine and it will take it to .990 after a week in a half or so, yet, I have used it in my blackberry, and had it die out at 1.015, but I was adding Blackberry juice to it (a gallon at a time).


I would say if your looking at 11% to 12% with a starting SG of 1.075 to 1.080 you would ferment to dry.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 5, 2007)

Okay, will try it again.I used it on a Chokecherry Wine and ended up with a sweeter wine...we were making another batch at the same time and blended some them together.

Give it a try again on a wine with lower S.G....Thanks


----------



## Badhibit (Feb 5, 2007)

Wino, I made wine with 2# blueberries, 1# raisins, 2# sugar, 1 gal. water. 1 1/2 level tsps. acid blend. 1/2 tsp. energizer, 1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme. You put fruit in fermentor. Then add 1 gal. HOT water. To get juice out. WAIT until must cools to 70* to 75* then ADD yeast. Makes 1 gal. when over. Hope this helps? Badhabit 


also, in 5 or 6 days you will have a S.G. of about 1.040. Which is all I get without added too much sugar?*Edited by: Badhibit *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 5, 2007)

I made 3 batches of blueberry wine this summer, last one is on oak now, I put all my blueberry wine on Georges medium toast oak cubes for 2 months.


----------



## Badhibit (Feb 5, 2007)

el wino, I use the EC-1118. I use the 71B-1122 to restart stuck wine. Works great. Badhabit


----------



## el wino (Feb 5, 2007)

O.K then I will use one of the 2 yeast packets..Badhabit.I also have heavy toast oak cubes.AAAStinkie when did you add your oak to your wine As i will be making a 5 gallon batch.Waldo as soon as i get started I will post &amp;try to have pics....(american oak)


----------



## Badhibit (Feb 6, 2007)

el wino, I am also a newbie at wine making. I started making wine in 2000. I had apick-up of grapes left over, After making jelly for the family. I grow veggies and fruit for the whole clan, and anyone that needs it. Old people, mostly that grew up with home grown stuff. ANYWAY.



I had picked up an old book at a yard sale on wine making. I even made my own toasted oak. black oak, red, white, pin oak. I like the white oak the best. After fermenting. Istrained&amp; pressed out fruitand put in gallon jug. Three days later I siphoned into clean Jug and added oak. Then let it set for 3 months. With fruit wines you can add more water to make more. Sometimes the wine is even better. With elderberry wine. I DID`NT add enough water. I couldn`t drink it. To fruity. Badhabit goodluck.


----------



## el wino (Feb 6, 2007)

Going to the store this week.to pick up more fruit.Well Badhabit you have way more experianceat this than I do.I will add my oak at the primary then and let stay until the fermentaion is done.I will sample it to see if its to my liking....


----------



## OGrav (Feb 8, 2007)

Haven't tried Oak yet, but here are some of my notes on my blueberry wine I started back last March, there is only a couple small bottles left. I'm not much of a judge, but everyone that has tried it, loved it. Kind of soft, red, alcoholic. I added sugar twice during rack, probably took longer than if I just added it in the beginning. I am definitely doing it again, with few changes, namely to add some energizer at beginning, blueberry is slow to start. I can send you the full doc if you would like, wish I thought of taking pics back then.



<?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1ate wt="on" Month="3" Day="26" Year="2006">March 26, 2006</st1ate>
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Prepared starter ¼ tsp Lalvin K1116 yeast, ¼ tsp nutrient, 1 tsp sugar, pinch acid blend, ½ C previously boiled water

<st1ate wt="on" Month="3" Day="26" Year="2006">March 26, 2006</st1ate>
2.5 lbs blueberries by volume, liquid measure, frozen, at least 2 lbs were small lowbush, from Samsclub, rest native
3.5 Cups sugar, 1C less sugar than in book recipe
3 quarts hot water, pressed berries 15-20 times with potato masher
1crushed campden tablet
1.5 tsp acid blend
½ tsp pectin enzyme
1 tsp nutrient
SG 1.090 12.2% alcohol, 22 balling, could have used wine-thief, small quantities hard to measure, move
Acid at 6+ PPM titration, no further adj required
1530 Started must
2330 Pitched yeast


----------



## el wino (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes OGrav,I would like the document....So i can compare and use it as areference.I am anxious to start my recipe.Hopefully this weekend......


----------



## OGrav (Feb 10, 2007)

I sent you an email. I don't think there is anyway to attach something to it, still looking


----------



## el wino (Feb 16, 2007)

Ograv,I have received it .....Thank you .....(e-mail doc's)


----------



## el wino (Feb 16, 2007)

I checked the S.G..this morning..it is at 1.010..I will rack this afternoon when I return from work.It ready did ferment fast..mixed it on the feb.11th.today the 16th....5 days and its down to 1.010 from 1.092.pics to come later..........(blueberry batch)


----------



## el wino (Feb 16, 2007)

O.K here's the blueberry being racked &amp; then completing the rack.It is very dark.And I sneaked a sip and it was great.It is smooth.......


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2007)

Looking very good El Wino!


----------



## Harry (Feb 16, 2007)

Gilbert that sure looks good . I may try a batch this summer when the blue berrys are in. I have 1 gallon of blueberry mead , I also had made a Blueberry&amp; Dewberry mix abour a year and half ago it was great but all gone now.
Harry


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice Pool!!!!You must live someplace nice and warm.....


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 16, 2007)

I say Florida, based on the type of palm trees, but thats not what mater here. I'm trying to figure out how long of a hose would I need in order to drink that whole 5 gallon carboy from that lounger out there


----------



## el wino (Feb 18, 2007)

Well ,no its Texas...Its warm now,but it was in the 30's afew days ago.It's not very cold down here.But I put the carboy up against the sunlite just to see how dark it really was.I couldn't see any rays thru-it.
it's dark alright.....Its still bubbling in my dark closet.....


----------



## el wino (Mar 22, 2007)

O.k my blueberry wine I have racked off the lees....And fermented dry to .990...Of course this info ,is 2-weeks old. sorry...Its sitting still now and loooking very dark..Will lwt it sit another month to see how much more lees it gives off......


----------

